# Retro style



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

You guys know I like quirky styles. I've been away from the forum for a bit but I thought you might enjoy the latest clip.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, Racer looks great and has gotten sooo blue!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I have been tempted to shave Axel's ears like Racer's. 

Meal time and drinking time would be so much nicer (for us!).


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Wow, Racer looks great and has gotten sooo blue!


You should see the roots on his tail. Almost platinum silver. One day he'll be all the same color lol


----------



## JLT0024 (Aug 24, 2015)

Who was his breeder? He is gorgeous! I also love the cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You sure win the medal for originality, great look !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Just yesterday somebody shared a GIF cartoon with a poodle in that clip, and I said that I would like to see a real live poodle like that, and now here he is! Love it!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Just yesterday somebody shared a GIF cartoon with a poodle in that clip, and I said that I would like to see a real live poodle like that, and now here he is! Love it!


Yes, the cartoon poodles & pics from the 50's always show tiny high water bracelets though. I went more modern on those but they might get smaller once he has more leg hair. His legs get crazy dirty & tend to mat if I'm not vigilant.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

JLT0024 said:


> Who was his breeder? He is gorgeous! I also love the cut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is from a lady here in SC that no longer breeds. I won't be breeding him & he's still intact but that will be remedied soon. Lol


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Very nice but really, can he look bad??? I don't think so! So handsome! What a dude!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, my gosh, I love it! You've got guts! I love to try crazy styles, too--hey, what's the good of having a poodle if you can't do crazy styles, right? But I haven't done anything outstanding like this for a while.

He looks very cool, and his color is just--WOWZA! How it's changed! I bet you get so many stares and comments. 

Thanks for sharing--I love seeing Racer!

--Q


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I admire and appreciate your grooming style boldness! Racer looks every bit a sensation. Poodle hair just screams to be played with, doesn't it?!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes ladies, I agree. Why have a Poodle if you're not going to try different styles? I just make him fit the stereotype until folks actually come & meet him or see him work. (not at agility trials lol) Then I get to educate


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I should also mention I posted this on a Facebook page & it's gone viral lol


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

wow! he looks great! 

and he's a blue, not a silver?! I'd not known they could get so light!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Racer looks wonderful! The clip reminds me of a Russian's Hat and coat with the big fur collar LOL! His color has really changed! very blue!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think it's such a masculine groom. I applaud your grooming skills and Racer, of course! He looks magnified!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oops. Magnificent


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I love it!!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Coldbrew said:


> wow! he looks great!
> 
> and he's a blue, not a silver?! I'd not known they could get so light!


Yes he's a blue & I think he may get just a touch lighter if his tail is any indication.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> I think it's such a masculine groom. I applaud your grooming skills and Racer, of course! He looks magnified!


This is what inspired the groom. Not exactly masculine lol


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Like! It looks just like that picture...like a shawl and those muffs. I remember wearing those when I lived in NJ when I was very young. Muffs. We had them out of rabbit fur. That's sort of what that clip reminds me of. Very cute and attractive.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Racer continues to grow into his "Disney" clip. There's a lot of hair in that shawl!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm so jealous of the hair you have to work with! I pray my standard (when I get him) will have such hair so after he's done showing I can really have some fun with it! Unlike my floppy soft haired poo I currently have! Though I like the less dramatic cut you started with both are very well done!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I just love that blue! He really has a gorgeous coat for you to play with. That haircut is definitely "him"! I told the breeder I hope to get my puppy from that I would take blue, silver or white. But my fave is definitely that lighter blue.


----------

